# Item-"Entwertung" in Wrath of the Lich King



## Shadaim (16. Januar 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur ersten wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
Die erst Umfrage dreht sich um das am heißesten diskutierte WoW-Thema der Woche:


> WoW: Infos zu Gegenständen in Wrath of the Lich King
> Grüne Items ersetzen Eure epischen Rüstungen
> 
> Blizzard-Mitarbeiter Bornakk berichtet im offiziellen US-Forum, dass epische Gegenstände aus den hochstufigen Schlachtzugsinstanzen von The Burning Crusade, in der neuen Erweiterung Wrath of the Lich King schnell durch bessere grüne Ausrüstung ersetzt werden können. Bornakk erklärt weiter, dass so eine Chancengleichheit gewährleistet wird, um Spielern die bisher nicht die Möglichkeit hatten eine Schlachtzugsinstanz zu besuchen, eine bessere Startgrundlage zu bieten.



Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## chiccolo (16. Januar 2008)

JUchhey Erster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakril (16. Januar 2008)

JUHE 2ter!!!!!!!!! naja ned schlecht so kan njeder gelegenheits player wieder mithalten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (16. Januar 2008)

so is auch chancengleichheit für alle


----------



## Thoraros (16. Januar 2008)

Jeder sollte die gleichen Chancen geboten bekommen, egal ob Hardcore-Zocker oder Causal-Zocker, da einige, wie ich zum Beispiel, in der Woche nicht stundenlang raiden können und es in ferner Zukunft auch nicht tun werden.

Bis denne,
euer Thoraros.


----------



## galaxywarrior (16. Januar 2008)

Ich selbst finde nicht das es die beste Lösung ist. Monate lang raiden um endlich an T6 zu kommen und dann erfahrt man von Blizzard das die epischen Level70 Items durch die kommende Erweiterung WotLK mit grünem Level71+ Items gleich zu setzen ist. 
Die meisten werden sich ziemlich niedergeschlagen fühlen wie ich mir denken kann. 
Eine bessere Lösung meiner Meinung nach wäre das T5, T6, Arena Saison2 & 3 bis Level 73 oder 74 noch gut mithalten könnten damit nicht die ganze Zeit welche man zum Raiden aufbrachte um sonnst war!


Freue mich auf Argumente zu meinem Beitrag und wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Signorum (16. Januar 2008)

Schwierige Frage, auch als Gelegenheitszocker, bin ich nicht der Meinung das Epic auf die Ebene von Altagsdrops runter fällt. Von mir aus können die "einfachen" Instanzbosse entsprechende Drops haben, aber allgemein sollte sich die Arbeit in den Raid auch lohnen.


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Januar 2008)

Mich stört die Itemabwertung nicht. Als alter MMOG-Veteran spiele ich aus Spaß und nicht für Items. Außerdem braucht man eine Motivation. Wozu soll ich auf Level 80 weiterspielen,wenn meine alten Sets noch so gut sind,dass ich Arthas onehitte? Will ich ewige Items sehen,spiele ich Zelda-OoT,da habe ich auf meinem ersten Spielstand seit bald 10 Jahren die "fetten ÄPIX".

@Galaxy: Bei BC hat ein T2 noch bis Mitte 70 gereicht und ein T3 bis Ende 70. Ich bezweifel,dass das T6 gleich auf 71 ersetzt wird. Es wird wohl so laufen wie bei BC: T4 ist Anfang 70 Verkaufsmüll,T5 Mitte 70 und T 6 wird durch T7 getauscht. So ähnlich dürfte es wohl auch beim S-Set werden.


----------



## Clon (16. Januar 2008)

Ich raide zwar keine T6-Instanzen, aber mein S3 kann ruhig noch bis 80 halten und net auf 73 schon ersetzt werden!! Wozu spiele ich überhaupt? Damit mir meine Errungenschaften und mein Zeitaufwand geklaut wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann ich auch auf 70 warten bis das nächste AddOn kommt und mache dann alle fertig weil ich besser equipt bin, das kanns doch net sein!

(Das soll jetzt nicht so klingen als ob ich ein WoW-Suchti bin der an alldem hängt, es ist nur so das man für die Zeit die man für WoW "opfert" auch was sehen will und wenn man halt mal bissel mehr gespielt hat, dann will man natürlich nicht, dass das alles nix gebracht hat!)

MfG

Clon


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Januar 2008)

Clon schrieb:


> Ich raide zwar keine T6-Instanzen, aber mein S3 kann ruhig noch bis 80 halten und net auf 73 schon ersetzt werden!! *Wozu spiele ich überhaupt?* Damit mir meine Errungenschaften und mein Zeitaufwand geklaut wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich spiele PvP zum Spaß,das S1-Set ist nur nette Dreingabe. Und wer was bleibendes sehen will,ist im Bereich MMOG wohl absolut falsch. Aber hey,es gibt sehr viele,schöne Singleplayerrollenspiele mit einem Ende und dem besten Set.


----------



## keeris (16. Januar 2008)

Chancengleichheit ? 
Glaubt ihr echt, dass ihr wenn ihr jeztt noch net in ner guten gilde seid es mit WOTLK schafft ? 

Wieso sollten Hardcoregilden plötzlich mit Wotlk sagn "Oh ja, jetzt nehmen wir auch die übelsten L2P noobs auf, die sind 80, da gibts andre inis, da is alles drin!" 

Wenn man jetzt keinen Anschluß an gute Gilden hat wird man den auch mit Wotlk nicht haben.
Es wird genauso sein wie jetzt auch , die jetztigen Lowinis werdn die erste Schlachtzuginstanz gehen und das wars dann auch. Dann kurz vor dem neuen Release kommen sie weiter, die Hardcoregilden werden da schon fertig sein.
Ich sag mal für 90% aller spieler bräuchte man auch kein neues Add on, weil die meistens haben BT noch nicht von Innen gesehn.
Ich werde mich mit Wotlk aus WoW zurückziehen.
Mir fehlt die Lust nochmal auf 80 zu leveln und dann wieder von vorne anfangen.
Noch ein Add on, dass WoW noch schlechter macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, denkt mal weite,r dass ihr dann Imba und Roxxor seid, für 2% wird das vllt zutreffen, die werden weit kommen, aber die restlichen werdn nicht weiter kommen als sie jetzt schon sind.

mfg Chibabakahul


----------



## Belantur (16. Januar 2008)

Ich denke dass es trotzdem ganz sinnvoll ist, denn die 90% die die größeren Inhalte nicht sehen sind immerhin die tragende Kraft dafür dass die Hardcore Spieler überhaupt weiterhin Raid Inhalte bekommen. Würden weniger spielen würde Blizzard sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht Content Patches in diesem Umfang liefern.

Ich selbst finde die Regelung in Ordnung, gut es ist zwar schade dass gerade die höhere Items eine Abwertung erhalten und mit dem nächsten Add On schon fast nix mehr taugen aber immerhin hatte man eine Zeit lang ein Ziel vor Augen an den man Spaß hatte und wo man viel Energie investiert hat. Ich denke man sollte nicht WoW Spielen, weil man die besten Items haben will sondern um sich zu unterhalten und vom Alltag einfach abzuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe für die Chancengleichheit gevotet, da ich es in Ordnung finde das alle Spielern die gleich Grundlage gegeben wird - vom Rest absetzen kann man sich eh´ recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Ziemlich mies: Wozu raide ich dann eigentlich die T6-Instanzen?



Dazu würd´ ich gern noch was sagen und zwar:

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das nur die Meinung des Umfrageautores war,aber evtl sollte man auch mal so fair sein und den Leute,die T6-Instanzen besuchen/raiden evtl auch so etwas wie Spaß dabei haben und das der Erfolg eines Todes von einem neuen Boss vielleicht *viel* mehr zählt als die durch Items enstehende Ausrüstungsverbesserung ?

Die Gruppe zählt viel mehr als so ein T6-Token,denn man spielt zusammen und nur zusammen ist so ein Erfolg überhaupt erst möglich.Wer dann das T6-Token zuerst erhält ist allen Spielern zuerst mal gleichgültig hauptsache der Spieler,der das Token erhält kann den größten Nutzen daraus ziehen(wie es gerade bei first-kills oft beim MT der Fall ist).

Wollte das nur mal loswerden.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Vanier (16. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das Super, denn so können Spieler die WoW erst 2007 entdeckt haben, ihre Klasse gut spielen können endlich wieder aufschliesen, und ich denke Blizzard hat das auch für diese Zielgruppe gedacht



> Wieso sollten Hardcoregilden plötzlich mit Wotlk sagn "Oh ja, jetzt nehmen wir auch die übelsten L2P noobs auf, die sind 80, da gibts andre inis, da is alles drin!



Das vielleicht nicht, aber es können jetzt auch Spieler die bisher wegen Zeitmangel auf der Strecke blieben
sich beweisen und das Raiden beginnen 


MfG Vanier


----------



## wizady (16. Januar 2008)

ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, spielt ihr alle nur wegen ein paar Lila pixeln? Soll Blizz denn warten, bis jeder Noob BT mal gesehen hat? Es ist halt eine Art belohnung dass man soweit gekommen ist dass man diese Bosse sehen darf/kann. Und wegen der Chancengleichheit: Natürlich wird Nihilum jetzt nicht irgendwelche leute aufnehmen, aber die leute die mit BC neu angefangen haben haben jetzt auch die möglichkeit von anfang an mitzuraiden


----------



## Sedraku (16. Januar 2008)

Ich find es ganz in ordnung. Mit WotLk kommt ja schliesslich auch die neuen skills, und dann Kann Blizz mit den "neune" Rüstungsitems die Klasse die man spielt etwas genauer definieren. Ich meine vor TBC hatten nur  fast nur Epicträger Bonusheal oder Spelldamage, da auf den meisten baluen items schlichtweg sowas nicht drauf war.


----------



## Frekii (16. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es schlimm die Items zu entwerten. Ich selbst hab noch nie nen Char höher als 60 gespielt und an keinem Raid teil genommen, dennoch würde ich mir ziemlich verarscht vor kommen. WoW ist nunmal ein Spiel, das sich eher um den High lvl Bereich kümmert durch viele interessante Instanzen, Quests und eben Items. Der Sammelreiz macht WoW grade interessant. Wenn ich jetz 30 mal in der Woche in irgendeine Ini stürmen würde nur um ein Teil zu bekommen was meine hochgradiges Rüstungsset endlich komplettiert, welches dann in ein paar Wochen einfach nur noch Schrott ist würde ich mir extrem verarscht vor kommen! 

So fehlt mir eigentlich jeglicher drang jetz, wenn ich auf 70 bin noch in eine Ini zu gehen und versuchen mir T4-6 zu holen wennse eh bald nur noch Müll sind. Viele sagen jetzt "dann spiel doch was anderes wenn du das Spiel nicht magst", was vollkommener blödsinn ist. Ich mag WoW wie es ist, abgesehen davon dass alle Arbeit und mühen die man in das Spiel steckt (und ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich es schon ruhig als "Arbeit" bezeichnen kann ein höherstufiges Tier-Set zu raiden) mit jedem weiteren Addon für die Katz waren.

Und was wohl auch zu dem "abwerten vomn Items" zählt ist dass Legendaries nur noch Epic sind oder so oder? Das find ich genau so kindisch. Zum Beispiel der Ashbringer.. Ist nunmal eine Legendäre Waffe im Spiel und mit einer interessanten Story verbunden. Wozu also das Legendary weg machen? Damit ne neue unwichtige Waffe wo vll jetzt grade erst ne Story dazu geschrieben wird dessen Platz einnehmen kann? Man das is echt mies..


PS: Nein ich will keinen Cheese zu meinem whine ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2008)

Das einzige was mich aufregt ist, dass Blizz zwar endlich n Legendary-Item für Hunter bringt, das aber ca. 1-2 Monate nachdem der erste es kriegen wird wertlos sein wird wegen dem Addon.
Das ist ca. gleichsinnvoll wie damals der Legendary-Stab aus Naxxramas...
Was bringt einem ein Legendary wenn man es sowieso nur wenige Monate benutzen kann? oO


----------



## Wulfos (16. Januar 2008)

Also mir gefällts, ich hab zwar jetzt auch super Equip, aber im Gegensazu zu den anderen "Top-Spielern" bin ich einer, der eben nicht rummeckert, dass das ganze Equip, wofür man so hart gearbeitet hat, nutzlos wird. Endlich neuer Content, neue spannende Abenteuer, und neuer Spaß.

Fand die Anfangszeit mit BC richtig geil, wo alles totalst überfarmt war, möchte ich wieder haben! Einfach unbeschreiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein nettes Pic, was woll perfekt in den Thread passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (16. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich aufregt ist, dass Blizz zwar endlich n Legendary-Item für Hunter bringt, das aber ca. 1-2 Monate nachdem der erste es kriegen wird wertlos sein wird wegen dem Addon.
> Das ist ca. gleichsinnvoll wie damals der Legendary-Stab aus Naxxramas...
> Was bringt einem ein Legendary wenn man es sowieso nur wenige Monate benutzen kann? oO



Wenn du auch nur ein bisschen ahnung hättest, würdest du das nicht schreiben. Legendary Items SIND Legendary. Man erinnere sich an Thunderfury, immernoch das beste Schwert zum Tanken vieler Mobs, Ideal for große Gruppen, es ist immernoch Legändär. Der heilerstab hat soweit ich weiß immernoch seine berechtigung, genau wie man mit T3 immernoch locker flockig Kara und gruul raiden konnte.

Ich bin dieses ganze geflame der leute sooo leid. "Meine items aus meinen Imbaraids werden schelchter!!!11" Wenn ihr nicht erst seit einem Jahr wow spielen würdet, wüsstet ihr dass das gang und gebe ist. Maul aufreißen wie die großen aber erst 25er geraidet haben, sehr nice.



> So fehlt mir eigentlich jeglicher drang jetz, wenn ich auf 70 bin noch in eine Ini zu gehen und versuchen mir T4-6 zu holen wennse eh bald nur noch Müll sind. Viele sagen jetzt "dann spiel doch was anderes wenn du das Spiel nicht magst", was vollkommener blödsinn ist. Ich mag WoW wie es ist, abgesehen davon dass alle Arbeit und mühen die man in das Spiel steckt (und ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich es schon ruhig als "Arbeit" bezeichnen kann ein höherstufiges Tier-Set zu raiden) mit jedem weiteren Addon für die Katz waren.



Genau DAS siehst du falsch. Raiden macht spaß, mir soviel spaß wie nichts anderes in WoW. Die Items die dabei fallen sind nur mittel zum zweck, neue Inhalte zu sehen, mehr sind items nicht.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Wenn du auch nur ein bisschen ahnung hättest, würdest du das nicht schreiben. Legendary Items SIND Legendary. Man erinnere sich an Thunderfury, immernoch das beste Schwert zum Tanken vieler Mobs, Ideal for große Gruppen, es ist immernoch Legändär. Der heilerstab hat soweit ich weiß immernoch seine berechtigung, genau wie man mit T3 immernoch locker flockig Kara und gruul raiden konnte.
> 
> Ich bin dieses ganze geflame der leute sooo leid. "Meine items aus meinen Imbaraids werden schelchter!!!11" Wenn ihr nicht erst seit einem Jahr wow spielen würdet, wüsstet ihr dass das gang und gebe ist. Maul aufreißen wie die großen aber erst 25er geraidet haben, sehr nice.



Ich hab Ahnung.
Der Ragnahammer ist auch Legendary, aber der wurde schon in BWL komisch angeguckt. In BC lief kein Schwein mehr damit rum.
Thunderfury eigentlich sich nur gegen viele Mobs, gegen Einzelziele gibts bessere Schwerter.
Den Heilerstab hab ich bei unserm Priester schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Der trägt den nur noch manchmal just for fun in Shattrath.
Meine T2/T3-Teile hab ich übrigens schon in Karazhan ersetzen können, aber so wars von den Entwicklern auch geplant gewesen.

Und übrigens... ich spiel seit Anfang an, und hab auch jede Raidinstanz oft genug besucht um das jeweilige Set vollzukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ausser T3... für Naxxramas war zuwenig Zeit. Ich hoffe das Sonnenbrunnenplateau wird nicht auch so enden.)

Und nochwas... die Hunter-Theorycraft ist mal wieder so am Arsch, wenn der Bogen den falschen Speed hat, ist er schon von Anfang an schlechter als das was momentan existiert. *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Naja. Itemverfall...kann ich mit leben

und

/sign Carcha.

Würd mich mal über nen Legendary für Hunter freun, welches auch dauerhaft ist.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (16. Januar 2008)

hm...
man könnte doch so items machen die mit jeden großen patch wie z.b. die waffen von illidan...die könnten sie doch auf lvl 80 power 
(und stufenanforderung) hochsetzen wie aber auch thunderfury und die ganzen dinger...
da ich denke diese besonderen superwaffen sollten nicht durch irgendwelche northend dinger ersetzt werden die namen tragen wie [Kurzschwert eines Zombies]...
naja...wär meine meinung...

aber ansonsten ganz nett...
jeder hat dann wieder die möglichkeit mithalten zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (16. Januar 2008)

Im endeffekt ist es reine Logik wenn es "entwertet" wird...

Was soll sonst passieren? Soll Blizzard im neuen Addons nur Gegenstände droppen lassen die NICHTS bringen?

Wenn etwas neues kommt, und für Höhere Stufen ist, isses normal das älteres abgeschwächt wird..

Sich darüber zu beschweren zeugt von fehlendem Verstand.
Das einzigste was hilft ist, niemals in die neuen Bereiche gehen und auf sein EPIC stolz sein.


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2008)

Letztendlich dreht sich in Wow doch ohnehin das ganze Spiel darum neue Items zu bekommen. Ich behaupte mal alle raidenden Spieler wären unglücklich, kämen sie an den Punkt an dem sie alle Items die sie wollen besitzen.

Dass es einen Item-Reset geben muss ist klar, einem neuen Spieler oder Spielern die nicht raiden kann man unmöglich zumuten sich erst die passenden items zu besorgen bevor sie auf 80 leveln dürfen.


Die Frage die sich für mich stellt ist eher: Kann man vom Quasi Marktführer nicht eigentlich mal ein Add On erwarten dass mehr als die billigste Standardkost (neues Land, mehr Level, neue Items) bringt?
Dass es immer noch kein Housing gibt ist z.B. in gewisser Weise peinlich.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich für mich stellt ist eher: Kann man vom Quasi Marktführer nicht eigentlich mal ein Add On erwarten dass mehr als die billigste Standardkost (neues Land, mehr Level, neue Items) bringt?
> Dass es immer noch kein Housing gibt ist z.B. in gewisser Weise peinlich.



Sowas von wahr ^^




> Im endeffekt ist es reine Logik wenn es "entwertet" wird...
> 
> Was soll sonst passieren? Soll Blizzard im neuen Addons nur Gegenstände droppen lassen die NICHTS bringen?
> 
> ...


Das ist es nicht worüber die meisten "heulen".
Das Problem für diejenigen ist vielmehr, dass ein grünes Level 71-Item plötzlich besser als ein episches Level 70-Item ist. Das ist, entschuldigung, total gaga. Ein grünes 55er Item ist ja auch nicht besser als ein episches 54er Item.

Das Problem liegt einfach nur darin, dass diese Grenze so riesengross ist zwischen den neuen und alten Waffen.
Gegen einen stetigen Progress hat wohl keiner was. Sonst würde auch gegen jede neue Raidinstanz geflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (16. Januar 2008)

also es war doch bei tbc genau so. erst jammern alle dann hats jeder vergessen. ich finde das gut. jeder muss neu anfangen und somit hat jeder die gleichen chancen bei quests und es ermöglicht den raidgilden ein neues ziel. sie müssen mehr oder weiger wieder bei null anfangen und haben so mehr zu tun. wäre ja sinnlos wenn es nur ein t7 geben würde.
was ich bei tbc gelernt habe ist das eine, wen nciht die einzig richtige entscheidung ist die alten epics zu entwerten!


----------



## Oxilitor (16. Januar 2008)

Es war schon immer so - obwohl sich das natürlich bei einem erschienenen Addon sehr komisch anhört - und es wird auch immer so bleiben. Schon mit dem Wechsel von WoW Vanilla auf Burning Crusade war das so beliebte "Whinen" in der Community groß. Die altgeliebten T1/T2/T3-Stücke wurden gegen grüne Items eingetauscht.

Mal ehrlich: Ich bin bis Level 64 noch mit T2 rumgelaufen und habe selbst auf 70 noch Leute mit T3-Items gesehen. Heute beschwert sich niemand mehr darüber, dass er vor gut einem Jahr seine ach so geliebten Epics eintauschen "musste".

Es ist zudem gar nicht anders realisierbar! 
Situation 1: Northrend, erste Zone, optimiert auf T6-Spieler: Alle Spieler mit T6-Ausstattung und höher spielen sich fröhlich durch die Zone, während die Spieler, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kein T6 besitzen bereits am ersten popeligen Mob scheitern.

Situation 2: Northrend, erste Zone, optimiert auf "Casual"-Spieler: Die "Casuals" freuen sich über spannende Quests und herausfordernde Instanzen, während die "armen" T5/T6ler zwar ihre Epics behalten dürfen, dafür aber, wie ein heißes Messer durch die Butter, die Mobs schnetzeln.

Ich prophezeie: Spätestens zwei Monate nach WotLK-Release ist die ganze Trauer um die alten Sets vergessen und die Spielerschaft gibt sich ihrer Leidenschaft hin: den neuen T-Sets frönen.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Umtauschen!

Gruß Oxi


----------



## Cynda (17. Januar 2008)

chancengleichheit für alle,
aber sind wir mal ehrlich- wer gut equipt in die "neue welt" geht, farmt sicher
schneller und leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andererseits, denkt mal, wielange ihr für ein Item gefarmt habt.
Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich daran denke, wieviele Stunden ich Urfeuer und Urmana 
farmen gegangen bin, mich mit anderen Playern angelegt habe, weil ich ihnen mal wieder
den mob weggeschnappt habe.
In unserer Rüssi steckt harte arbeit (bei den meisten zumindest) und das ist dann
durch eine einzige quest belohnung futsch- man kann es entzaubern, an den 
händler verkaufen oder einfach nur wegschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: es gibt sicher wieder player die neue rekorde beim leveln aufstellen, so wie beim
release von BC. Die tag und nacht zocken, nur weil sie 1. sein wollen, der lvl 80 erreicht hat ^^


----------



## Derrty (17. Januar 2008)

Ja  ich finde, WO BLEIBT DEN DER SINN DES SPIELES wenn man nicht dauerne absichtlich genervt wird. Ich mein ja oke, T6 supii toll. Und wenn ihr dann alles erreicht habt? Was nun, rumeiern?

Da finde ich WotLK sehr gut den da kann man das erlebnis nochmal machen, natürlich auf anderer art und weise, aber immerhin^^

Ich freue mich wieder aufs lvln dann kann ich wieder meine 2 70er ein bissi besser equipen den nun bringt sichs nicht mehr großartig viel^^ Nicht mal arena hat man großartig chancen^^


----------



## mightyBaron (17. Januar 2008)

Mich störts nicht wirklich, so ist eventuell auch das Questen angenehmer wenn man nicht mit der Gilde unterwegs ist.

Außerdem darf man sich über neuen Content freuen, den wohl eh die meisten HighEnd Spieler interessiert.


----------



## Nju (17. Januar 2008)

Schlecht find ichs nicht 
Kla könnt man sich jetz drüber aufregen, aber als Burning Crusade rauskam wars genau das selbe seh eigentlich keinen Grund warum Blizzard beim 2. Addon irgendwas anders machen sollte als beim 1. in dieser hinsicht

So erhalten Spieler die z.B. Pech mit ihren Gilden hatten (Gilde löst sich nach den ersten Kara versuchen auf oder ähnliches) immerhin die changse  bei Wrath endlich mal mehr zu sehn als die ersten 2-3 Raid Instanzen.


----------



## Shenti07 (17. Januar 2008)

OMG stellt euch mal net so an das isn online game. hab das gefühl einige denken das man am besten epics die erraidet wurden immer wieder zu verbessern müße.

*WAT EIN BLÖDSINN*

das is halt so ein online game entwickelt sich punkt da gehört sowas dazu. und wer das net raft sollte lieber was anderes zocken als online games. die hardcore raider werden auch weiterhin im vorteil sein so is das halt alles fängt wieder von vorn an ich find das gut so.

und noch mal für alle die es immer noch net verstanden haben:

die farbe des item names sagt nur wie oft oder selten ein  item ist oder wie scher es war dran zu kommen. 


*UND WER RUMHEULEN WILL ÜBER DAS WAS ICH HIER GESCHRIEBEN HABE KANN DAS GERN IN MEIN BLOG GÄSTEBUCH MACHE FREU MICH SCHON DRAUF............*


----------



## Hexalo (17. Januar 2008)

Also.. Ich kann gut verstehen was mit Chancengleichheit gemeint ist. Auch der Casual gamer möchte total Imba durch die Wow-welt hüpfen... Persönlich Raide ich mit meinem Healschami nun Bt/Mh ... und die Items dort werden einem nicht geschenkt. 
Dort hin zu kommen ist schon eine Schwierigkeit für sich, die dem Casual Gamer im Normalfall vorenthalten wird.

Realität ist, das sich Instanzen von ihrem Anspruch her sowohl Casual als auch Dauerzocker zufrieden stellen. Als Dauerzocker sind 5er Inis inzwischen reine Folter... langweiligeres gibts neben Daily echt nicht mehr ... Für den Casual Gamer sind aber solche Instanzen länger attraktiv... bis Gruul meiner Meinung nach.

Das Grüne Items schnell die Epischen wertlos machen, ist genauer zu betrachten. Das T3 war selbst mit den ersten grünen Items in TBC nicht komplett wertlos... Genauso wird das T6 mit den ersten grünen Items nicht wertlos... das man mit Lvl 80 eh besseres bekommt ist klar... ich möchte mit meinem T6 auch net lvl 70-80 bestreiten. Denke mal mit den Epischen Items die wertlos werden sind eher drops aus Karazhan gemeint als T6 und vergleichbares.

Ich hoffe, dass der Sprung nicht allzu groß wird. persönlich nervt es mich schon, wenn ich mir die Sachen hart erarbeite.. und ein Totaler Gimp-Spieler der nicht mal seine Klasse zu 2% beherrscht rennt mit dem Äquivalent von heroicmarken herum... Fühlt sich Als der Held auf den alle gewartet haben. 


Anfangs wirds übel für die heutigen t6-besucher... aber auch wie in TBC .. wirds in WotLK so sein, das die Schere zwischen Casual und Dauerzocker mit lvl 80 wieder breiter wird. Bestimmte Drops wieder nur für die Dauerzocker verfügbar sind, da sie von organisierten Raidgilden angegangen werden müssen.. so solls auch sein... da hat jeder was zu tun!


----------



## Pomela (17. Januar 2008)

Stellt sich hier die Frage, warum brauche ich das epische Equip eigentlich?

Viele von euch werden es noch wissen... der erste Karazhan run.. gerade 70 geworden, ausgestattet mit blauem Bossloot, Questbelohnungen und grünen Sachen. Völlig motiviert in diese neue sagenhafte Instanz rein und schon wird eine 10er Gruppe von den ersten Trashmobs aufgemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spielspass in WoW liegt bei mir eindeutig auf PvE, also Instanzen. Man braucht gewisses Equip aus niedrigeren Instanzen, um in den höheren bestehen zu können. Ob man überhaupt den Endcontent erreicht, liegt jedoch auch an der Zeit, die man zur Verfügung hat und der Gilde, in der man ist.
Bei Classic WoW war es für mich "Raggi down" und BWL den ersten Boss. Bei BC könnte es noch zu Zul'Aman und SSC claer reichen.. Vielleicht auch noch weiter.. mal abwarten... Ich hab in Classic Naxxramas nie gesehn und ich werde wahrscheinlich jetzt den Schwarzen Tempel und Hyal  nie von innen sehn. Egal... ich hab Spass am raiden und eine Gilde, die zu meinen Raidzeiten passt. Das ist doch das wichtigste daran...

Ich sehe WotlK und sah BC nie als "Itemreset", denn das Spiel geht ja weiter... wir konnten Level 70 werden, bald Level 80... also ist das kein Reset. Es geht nur weiter... Das Equip wird besser. Warum sollte ich rumjammern, nur weil plötzlich etwas grünes besser ist, als etwas episches, was ich jetzt habe? Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich jetzt auch was episches wegwerfen, wenn ich etwas grünes oder blaues finden würde, was besser ist... 

Mir fehlt hier eine Auswahloption...
- Super: Endlich kann ich wieder mithalten! <-- hat sich spätestens eh erledigt, wenn die ersten Gilden Inis clear haben an die man selber noch nicht denken kann
- Sinnvolles Fairplay: Nordend-Chancengleichheit für alle. <-- nein, die Chance auf Endgamecontent ist eindeutig Zeit- und Gildenabhängig 
- Was soll’s? Mit Wrath of the Lich King höre ich mit dem Spielen auf. <- falls mir WoW zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch Spass macht, werde ich sicher nicht aufhören, nur weil ein Addon raus kommt 
- Ziemlich mies: Wozu raide ich dann eigentlich die T6-Instanzen? <- Wer sich diese Frage ernsthaft stellt, den frage ich: Warum spielst du WoW?
- Total egal: Ich spiele doch gar kein WoW…  <-- trifft für mich nicht zu

Und nochmal die Frage: Epische Items werden mit der nächsten WoW-Erweiterung entwertet. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Antwort: Nein, sie werden nicht entwertet. Das Levelcap ist dann höher und logischerweise die Items auch besser. Für Level 70 werden diese Items immer top bleiben, aber man farmt sie eben nicht mehr, weil man ein paar Level weiter schon rare Sachen erhalten wird, die besser sind.


----------



## LeoManzi (17. Januar 2008)

Natürlich tut es mir um meine schicken lila Items leid, aber die sind auch "nur" aus Karazhan, Gruul und dem Auge.
Auf der anderen Seite, neues Spiel, neues Glück. Die Spieler, die jetzt aktuell im epischsten Look rumlaufen, werden auch mit WOTLK ganz schnell wieder vom Equip den anderen voraus sein... sei es, weil sie mehr Zeit in das Spiel investieren, die bessere Gilde haben oder was auch immer. Wenn man den neuen Content ab Level 71 für die epischen Rüstungen entwickeln würde, was Schwierigkeitsgrad (NPC Stärke) anbelangt, wären die "normalen" Spieler raus... würde man sich an den normalen orientieren, würden sich die "Tier" Spieler beschweren, dass es viel zu leicht geht... abgesehen davon, dass es recht Wurst ist, ob man den Kram noch bis 71 oder 75 tragen kann, denn es wird ja eh bald wieder jeder zumindest seinen Main auf 80 haben und sich an dem neuen End-Game Content messen, und spätestens da brauchts dann eh neues Equip.

Aus meiner Sicht also ne Phantom-Diskussion... allen recht machen kann man es eh nicht, und der jetzt gewählte Weg von Blizz ist in diesem Fall auch der richtige, wenn man seine subjektiven Wünsche mal außen vor lässt.

Ach, und zu der Frage: "Wozu hol ich mir das Epic denn erst mit viel Aufwand?"
Sorry, da schießt man am Sinn eines Spiels vorbei... WOW ist ein super Spiel, welches viel Spaß machen soll und mir auch sehr viel Spaß macht. Ich spiele gerne PVP ich raide auch ab und an gerne, und alles was da an epischen Gegenständen bei rumkommt, steigert sicher meinen Spielspaß. Wenn ich aber nur Spiele, um an Epics zu kommen, dann setze ich meine Prioritäten falsch... und wer das mal anders gesehen hat, der hätte es spätestens mit BC besser wissen müssen und muss sich jetzt nicht mehr beschweren.


----------



## Rexxar_Fitanos (17. Januar 2008)

Naja wie dahmals schon vor BC wird es eine Itementwertung geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denk da an den Bogen aus ZG wo wir über 6 Monate immer mal wieder probiert hatten ihn zu bekommen und endlich mal 2 Wochen vor BC der Bogen gedropt ist. (Hatten keine 40 Mann für MC)

Dann kam BC und der erste grüne Bogen aus einer Q war schon besser.

In BC hab ich mir mal mühe gegeben und einen Anschluss an eine gute Raidgemeinschaft gefunden.
Das Ende vom Lied ist eigentlich das viel Zeit Investiert wurde (raiden von 8 bis 13 Stunden die Wochen ohne Farmzeit etc.) und wir noch nicht einmal ganz durch sind.

Momentan haben glaub ich Weltweit ich ca. 1.000 Raidgruppen in BC alle Bosse gelegt.

Weiter Raidgruppen sind noch mitten im Endgeschehen drinnen und geben sich Mühe vorm Addon Illidan zu legen.

Für mich hab ich nichts gegen ein Addon.

Ich hoffe nur, dass es erst im einen halben jahr kommt und man im Sommer nachdem man BC clear hat auch mal sozusagen im Spiel ausruhen kann XD (klingt irgendwie Süchtig)

PS: Macht vor WotLk noch einmal Bilder von euren Chars, so werdet ihr Sie nicht mehr sehen, denn eine neue Itemzeit wird anbrechen, doch die Errinnerung wird bleiben das man einmal ein episches aussehen hatte und sich als was besonders im Spiel fühlte.

mfg Fita


----------



## Yozoshura (17. Januar 2008)

Ich denke die Item-"Entwertung" ist ein "nötiges Übel". Solange es ähnlich wie bei BC sein wird habe ich kein Problem damit, denn die T-Sets sind immerhin noch ein paar Stufen zu gebrauchen. Es reicht doch, wenn die Items bis ca. Stufe 73 noch besser sind als die Questbelohnungen. Somit verschafft man sich bestimmt einen Vorteil gegenüber schlechter euipten 70ern, da man schneller vorankommt.
Ausserdem macht es doch Spass sich neu auszurüsten! Wer will schon ewig mit der gleichen Rüstung durch die Welt laufen?
*Könnte man T6 bis Stufe 80 gebrauchen, wäre das Addon für Spieler auf diesem Niveau relativ sinnlos, in diesem Fall könnte man genauso gut ein paar neue 70er Raids einbauen ohne jeglichen Stufenanstieg.*

Ausserdem gibt es auch viele PvP Spieler und da wird es meiner Meinung nach noch länger dauern, bis man gleichwertige oder bessere PvP Items bekommt. Da auf Questbelohnungen wohl kaum Abhärtung etc. drauf ist.

Zum Schluss: Die Epics sind doch grundsätzlich ein Mittel zum Zweck! Hauptsache ist doch, dass man besser Items bekommt um im Spiel weiter zu kommen, egal ob die nun grün,blau oder lila sind! 
Einige werden das aber nicht so hinnehmen, und daher noch ein Vorschlag für Blizzard: Ab Stufe 70 ändert ganz einfach die Itemfarbe: selten=lila, rar=orange, episch=rot, legendär=schwarz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (17. Januar 2008)

Wie sonst sollte BLizzard seine Kunden behalten können.

Durch guten Support?
Stabile Server?
Keine Lags?
Der quasi Instant support im Spiel?
neue alte bugs?


Ein Spiel, sie süchtig zu machen - sie alle zu finden, nach Azeroth zu treiben und ewig zu binden.

hahaha


----------



## elricii (17. Januar 2008)

icke bin da bisschen zweigeteilt: 

1. Fangen wir grad mit 25ern an und werden wohl noch ssc und vielleicht was danach clear bekommen bis das addon kommt. Also wenn ich dann mein Loot bekomme isses dann auch wieder wertlos.

2. Raiden atm 6x die Woche Kara das wir noch gut equipte Leute bekommen - 

Also triffts uns schon hart dann, aber was solls, es wird ja nich wegen items geraidet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So läuft das SPiel und ich kann das geweine echt nich nachvollziehen. Ich für meinen Teil nehm diesmal einfach Urlaub und rocke mich hoch auf 80 das ich dann recht früh dabei bin wenns um die neuen großen Inis geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bis dahin wird noch Hardcore der 25er Content gezockt und der macht einfach Spass.


----------



## Fumaro (17. Januar 2008)

Also die "Entwertung" finde ich gut.

Vor BC haben immer alle nur rumgeheult:

"mimimi wieso habe ich Nax und Aq40 geraidet wenn ich das bis Level 70 eh wieder alles wegwerfen kann?"

Aber aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen dass genau die Leute die T2/T3 hatten, (was jetzt T5/T6 entspricht) als erste wieder die neuen Raidinstanzen gecleart haben.

Gut ist es, dass wenn einer seinen Mainchar wechseln will oder frisch angefangen hat und mit dem Raiden beginnen will auch eine Chance bekommt.


----------



## Trisch (17. Januar 2008)

Ich bin  auch der Meinung, die richtig guten Items werden das Leveln lange überleben, das meiste aus SSC und TK wird recht früh ausgetauscht werden aber ich bin mir sicher dass SSC, TK und bessere Items *nicht* durch grüne Lvl 71 Items ausgetauscht werden. Und Gilden die jetzt den Tempel auf farm haben, Illidan schon 10 mal und mehr bezwungen haben, die werden so gut ausgestattet sein, dass sie bis Lvl 75 gar nix tauschen müssen und mit 80 noch einige 70er Items tragen.

So war es zumindest bei BC !


----------



## Vaendalys (17. Januar 2008)

Das war doch eigentlich schon bei dem Beginn von BC-Zeiten so. Damals war ich aber noch nicht so gut ausgestattet wie heute und ich fand es damals auch viel schwieriger in die Schlachtzugsinstanzen zu kommen, wie BWL oder Naxxramas. Durch die Einführung von Schlachtzugsinstanzen wie Karazhan und Zul Aman sollte es eigentlich fast jedem Spieler möglich sein, ein entsprechendes Equip zu bekommen. Diese Instanzen sind nicht allzu schwer und bedürfen auch keiner wochenlangen Vorbereitung wie für Das Auge etc. Auch durch die Einführung der Arenakämpfe und der Bezahlung per Ehrenpunkten für A1 und A2-Sets wurde es doch den Spielern schon erleichtert, gutes Equip mit nicht festgelegten Terminen zu bekommen.  

Ich finde es schade für diejenigen, die sich soviel Mühe gemacht haben, in die T6-Instanzen zu kommen. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich Wrath Of The Lich King eh nicht besonders interessant finde. Bis jetzt ist mir der Content zu wenig. Wenn das so bleibt, werde ich es mir auch nicht zulegen.

EDIT: Colonel Crack hat Recht. Diejenigen, die sich WOTLK besorgen werden, sollten es aber nicht als vergeudete Zeit sehen, sondern als Erfahrung und dem Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## Mamasus (17. Januar 2008)

also ich halte die item- entwertung für einen großen fehler, denn das sieht man doch jetzt noch in azeroth, die guten high end instanzen sind gähnend leer und keiner will rein, denn die items außer scherbenwelt sind ja eh zu gut. Ich wäre für eine normale steigerung der attribute so wie es bei items lvl 65-66 beispielsweise ist für sinnvoller, dann haben die leute die ihr t6 haben nicht umsonst geraidet und können damit immernoch punkten.
und wenn ich mir überlege wie die sie entwerten, dann sehe ich nur einen ledergürtel mit 80 ausdauer und 92 beweglichkeit und das auf lvl 71!!!


----------



## Shadowearl (17. Januar 2008)

Ich habe damals gerdemal 2 Wochen Schiftung der Nemesis getragen als dann BC rauskam und sie gegen Mantelung des Zerstörers getauscht. Im ersten Augenblick hatte ich natürlich einen dicken Hals, aber auch das hat sich schnell erledigt, denn es ist eine Verbesserung gewesen und mir ist es egal welche Farbe das Item hat, von mir aus können Sie auch graue Items einführen die besser sind. Ich habe BC fast komplett durch mit meinem Main nur noch 2 Bosse in BT und ich freue mich auf das Addon. Endlich wieder mehr zu tun als nur zu Raiden und Dailys zu machen. Mal schauen wie lange mein T6 mithalten kann. Irgendwann sind wir doch dann alle 80 und raiden wieder da siehts dann wieder genauso aus wie jetzt auch, die einen raiden mehr die anderen weniger und so ist der Equipunterschied dann halt. Das muss jeder für sich selber wissen.


Dämonische Grüße

Echnáton


----------



## Horschti (17. Januar 2008)

Ich finds sehr gut. So gibt es zum einen Chancengleichheit  für alle und für die Gilden wie Nihilium und fth gibt es wieder eine neue Runde Firstkill- Rennen ohne Itemvorteile zu Beginn.


----------



## Varot (17. Januar 2008)

Ich würde sagen das das am Anfang ziemlich fustrierend für die Leute sein wird ide sich die Mühe gemacht haben um ein T6 voll zu bekommen. Für die Anderen wird es warscheinlich ein Vorteil sein, da sie sich nicht diese Extreme Mühe machen müssen. Ich bin mir aber sicher das einige alten Legendäre Items in einigen Sachen trotzdem besser sein werden, als die neuen die bald rauskommen.


----------



## Tally (17. Januar 2008)

Das Leben geht weiter, auch das virtuelle Leben. So ist das nun mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest wenn man sich das Addon zulegt. Alle, die "Besitzstandwahrung" und Stillstand wollen, müssen sich ja WotLK nicht kaufen.

T6 und Co sind Spitze und bleiben für Level 70er auch mit WotLK Spitze. Aber *alle*, die älter werden wollen, haben das Recht auf ihrem Level angemessene neue Items aus Questbelohnungen und Instanzen und die sind zu Beginn nun mal überweigend grün oder blau.

Ich möchte meinen Char weiterentwickeln im Spiel, neue Gegenden kennenlernen und bessere Items bekommen, ob die nun grün, blau oder lila sind, ist mir ziemlich wurscht! Ja es macht etwas wehmütig, wenn man ein Item ersetzt, für das man Wochen und Monate geraidet hat oder immer und immer wieder in diesselbe Instanz gerannt ist. Aber wenn das Neue nun mal besser ist, was soll's. Zudem wird niemand gezwungen, sich diese Mühe zu machen.


----------



## Aelthas (17. Januar 2008)

Also meine Meinung ist auch das ich spile um die Bosse zu legen, das ist was Spass macht und motiviert...
Haben gestern erst Solarian im Auge zum ersten Mal gelegt war echt sehr cool.
Und wwer sich beschwert das der Endcontent jetzt zu schwer ist.... naja dann freut euch level 80, da könnt ihr Illidan dann mit dem grünen 80iger Equip besuchen gehen. Habe z.B. auch erst mit BC das Raiden angefangen und mittlerweile aus Spass alle alten Raidinis bis auf BWL und NAXX komplett gecleart und hab so auch fast den ganzen Content gesehen. Und die beiden die noch fehlen werde ich auch noch machen gerade Bwl reizt mich... bin passionierter Drachenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wem das keinen Spass macht... Account abmelden und was anderes zocken kommen genug Alternativen raus dieses Jahr

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Weldras (17. Januar 2008)

Das Eq ist sicher etwas was jeder sehr anstrebt, das kann keiner abstreiten und der das tut der lügt. Das nächste Addon bringt einfach sehr viele Vorteile wie z.B : Neue Erlebnisse, Neue Gebiete, Neue Instanzen, Quests etc, doch der grosse Nachteil: Das ganze Burning Crusade Abenteuer wird dadurch zerstört und ist dann wie die zweite alte Welt, da das Eq kein Ansehen mehr bringt und auch die Erfolge nicht mehr von grosser Bedeutung sind. Aber die ganze Zeit nur BC u lila Eq holen wäre ja auch völlig langweilig nicht ? Ich bin sowieso bisschen überrascht das Blizzard so schnell ein nächstes Addon rausbringen will, das würde mich vor allem als Neueunsteiger sehr stören.


----------



## Tja (17. Januar 2008)

Find ich absolut *nicht ok.* Wegen Änderungen wie dieser ist meine Gilde zerbrochen, viele FreundeInnen überlegen jetzt schon, ob sie sich WotLK überhaupt holen sollen bzw. nicht besser ganz aufhören. 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Gegenstände, welche in keiner Relation zu den Arenasets/T5-6 Rüstungs-Aufwänden  stehen, besser sein sollen?! Ja es ist eine Erweiterung, aber dennoch sollte die Entwertung nicht ein derart krankes Ausmaß haben. Auch gibt es viele Leute, welche auch nach WotLK gerne Hyal, BT sehen möchten, das können sie aber knicken, weil keiner mehr hingehen wird. Anstatt BC zu nützen und das Spiel somit noch größer zu machen, wird halt wieder mal der Ganze alte Content verschrottet. 

Blizzard tut sich damit absolut keinen Gefallen und hat scheinbar nichts aus dem BC-Fehler gelernt, schade.

Sinnvoller wäre: (BC - WoTLK)

Grün - Grün
Blau - Grün
Blau - Blau
heroic Blau - T4
T5/T6 - episch sprich T7/8

So würde BC nicht entwertet werden.


----------



## Furballvie (17. Januar 2008)

so what? war doch bei BC auch so. wird in nordrend ja auch wieder neue coole inis geben wo man epics looten kann, um in SW vor der bank abzuhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (17. Januar 2008)

Ich zocke kein WoW, insofern egal.

Aber wenn ich ein richtiger Zocker wäre würd's mir gescheit stinken.

Die T6-Fuzzis werden ganz schon das whinen anfangen.


----------



## Clamev (17. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie fehlt mir die antwort YEAHHH NEWWW EPIXXX!!!!


----------



## Norei (17. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass es einen Item-Reset geben muss ist klar, einem neuen Spieler oder Spielern die nicht raiden kann man unmöglich zumuten sich erst die passenden items zu besorgen bevor sie auf 80 leveln dürfen.
> Die Frage die sich für mich stellt ist eher: Kann man vom Quasi Marktführer nicht eigentlich mal ein Add On erwarten dass mehr als die billigste Standardkost (neues Land, mehr Level, neue Items) bringt?
> Dass es immer noch kein Housing gibt ist z.B. in gewisser Weise peinlich.


Von daher ist auch die Frage falsch gestellt. Das Problem ist nicht die Entwertung von Items, das Problem ist, dass es keinen anderen Mechanismus gibt, mit dem ein Charakter seine Erfolge über die Addongrenze rettet. HdRO liefert mit Housing und aufstellbaren Trophäen und mit den Taten, die den Charakter permanent und itemunabhängig aufwerten, gleich zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die WoW nur kopieren muss. Aber ich befürchte, es gibt nicht mal eine zeitgemäße Grafik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (18. Januar 2008)

Kann mir wer verraten was die ganze Aufregung soll? Schön im Bereich 71-80 werden die alten  epics ersetzt durch grüne.Regt ihr euch auch auf wenn ihr die ganze Zeit Kara/Gruul oder SSC/Auge geraidet seid und dann die nächst größere Ini macht und eure Epics ersetzt?
 Sehts doch mal so das nur eine Raidpause von 70-80 da ist und danach geht ihr wieder ein neues Epicset zusammenfarmen.Ist doch auch mit Arena das gleiche wo ihr erst euer A1 gefarmt habt und dann A2 kam. So gehts immer weiter ausserdem sind die T-sets meistens nur dazu gut um die hörere Raidini zu erreichen und das Maxlevel ausserhalb der Raidinis zu erleichtern.

Ausserdem bietet sowas auch gute Neuerungen durch neue Inis und co. Und ich möchte gerne mal wissen wer sich noch vor BC wegen diesem Thema aufregte und nach erscheinen von BC kein Ton mehr von sich gab.
Nicht zu vergessen die Bosse sind unterschiedliche Klassen;man kann net z.b. Nefarian mit Malygos auf eine Stufe stellen wenns doch heißt Malygos wäre 1000mal mächtiger als Nefarian und man kommt dann mit dem gleichen Set hin.Ich stimme zu das es wie folgt aussieht T4=Händler,T5=bis ca 75 und T6 bis 80 5er Ini und die Sachen aus Sunwell dann wie gesagt wurde vergelichbar mit T7 aber vermutlich etwas schwächer.

MfG Shac


----------



## Badomen (18. Januar 2008)

Ich verstehe kein Bisschen wieso sich manche deswegen aufregen
ich meine, das Spaßige am Spiel ist doch immer wieder neue Ausrüstung zu erhalten und BESSER zu werden

Ich hätte jedensfalls keine Lust 3 oder 4 Jahre lang mit dem gleichen Equip rumzugammeln


----------



## Garrr (18. Januar 2008)

Blizzard hat jeden mit bc schon begeistert die werde kein standert addon bringen sondern wow3!


----------



## Pomela (18. Januar 2008)

Weldras schrieb:


> Das Eq ist sicher etwas was jeder sehr anstrebt, das kann keiner abstreiten und der das tut der lügt.



Nein, ich brauche kein Equip mit einem T und einer Nummer! Ich brauche Euip aus einer Instanz, um die nächst schwerere schaffen zu können. Ob da T4, T5 oder T12 dran steht, ist mir völlig egal!


----------



## gangstervsfox (18. Januar 2008)

ich farm zwar auch gerade t6 aber ich finds okay...ich weiss wies zu bc damals war....und naja mit t6 lvlt es sich trotzdem ganz gut denk ich mal


----------



## ich-mag-tote-hordler/allys (18. Januar 2008)

joa ich finds auch total ok...vor bc war ich normaler zocker...mit bc dann was zwischen normal und hardcore^^...mal so mal so...und ich muss sagen...es macht mir spaß bis zum nächsten level cap zu lvln und dann die ersten raid inis zu testen...ich weiß noch damals als bei uns im ts alles rund ging weil atumen down war...solche moment sind es weswegen ich wow spiele...natürlich bin ich auch daran interessiert episches equip zu bekommen...aber man kann nicht alles haben...ich spiele jetzt mit einem freund und seinem bruder schon seit 2 jahren wow...auf lvl 60 war ich besser equipt als mein kumpel und auf lvl 70 is er besser equipt...und wir freuen uns schon auf die neuen items...is doch egal ob grünes besser ist als  manch episches..auf lvl 80 sind dann die blues/epics besser als das green...ich mein wollt ihr auf lvl 80 mit t6 rumlaufen??...auf lvl 80 holt man dann t7...und t7 wird besser sein als die greens/blues...also hört auf zu meckern...spielt weiter wenn euch wow spaß macht oder hört auf wenn es euch nervt...macht doch kein spaß spiele zu spielen die einen abnerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

hf & gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (18. Januar 2008)

ohne jetzt alles zu lesen geb ich mal meinen senf dazu:

Es ist zwar schade, dass man sich seine hart erarbeiteten Items ablegen muss, aber mir gehts eher um den Spaß beim Raiden als um die Items, welche aber ein netter Nebeneffekt ist. Da ich pre BC die Raids verpasst habe, da ich relativ kurz vor BC erst angefangen habe, will ich es nun auskosten... denn AQ, Naxx, BWL, MC sind mit 70 halt nicht mehr das was sie mit 60 mal waren. Klar bringen sie immer noch Spaß, aber wie gesagt, nicht dasselbe wie früher.

Außerdem gabs die Item "Entwertung" schon vom Wechsel auf BC, da gabs auch ein großes Trala, also normal und nichts Neues.

so far


----------



## Melan (18. Januar 2008)

Das wird sicherlich genauso laufen wie in BC auch... Die Tier-Sets reichen sicherlich bis ca.75 vollkommen aus und ab dann kommen dann halt wieder nette trinkets oder auch mal neue Armschienen oder sowas..

Meiner meinung nach ist das nit der rede wert..


----------



## Jinmago (18. Januar 2008)

Find's in Ordnung, es werden sich eh die selben Leute raidtechnisch in den Vordergrund stellen wie in BC, da hier nicht die Items entscheidend sind sondern das Können und der Zeitaufwand


----------



## Mondenkynd (18. Januar 2008)

Meine Chance den Equiptstandart zu bekommen =)


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Januar 2008)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Meine Chance den Equiptstandart zu bekommen =)



Für ca. 4 Wochen... danach ist die erste Raidinstanz schon wieder auf Farmstatus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

ich finds auch ok 
ist ja nichts anderes als wenn man mit T5 anfängt T6 zu farmen mit dem kleinen unterschied dass halt alle spieler dann wieder beim selben itemstand sind

ich denke leute die sich darüber aufregen tun das nur desshalb weil man sie dann nicht mehr bewundert ( o krass hast du den gesehen der läuft mit T6 rum )

items sind in wow sowiso nichts von ewikeit denn kaum hat man eins das besser ist will man schon das nägste noch bessere haben

also seht es mal von der buddhistischen seite:

*lebe den moment und lerne altes loszulassen* ; )


----------



## Stery (18. Januar 2008)

Also ich raide so gut wie gar nicht. Aber selbst wenn ich z.B. T6 hätte wäre es mir relativ egal. Natürlich würde es mir schon etwas wehtun die hart erarbeiten Items gegen gründe Questbelohnungen einzutauschen, aber letzendlich sind die Items nur mittel zu Zweck. 

Es geht doch um die Herausforderung neuen Content zu meistern und nicht um die ITems... die sind zwar Grundvoraussetzung aber nicht Ziel des ganzen (jedenfalls für mich nicht).


----------



## Senzuality (18. Januar 2008)

Wenn mir Item-Entwertung auf den Sack gehen würde, bräuchte ich auch gleich garnicht zu spielen. Es gehört halt zum Fortschritt dazu und motiviert mich eigentlich eher, als dass es mich anstinkt.


----------



## M°ýË (18. Januar 2008)

Wofür farmt man sich gute Rüsis (Pve/PvP)?? Damit die Grünen Items besser als die Epischen sind wo man verzauberungen für 600+ draufknallt (Waffen) oder Zauberfäden usw. , besser sind?
WoW1 (Episch) BC ab lvl 65 Crap, BC (Episch) ab Wotlk lvl 70+ crap, 
Wotlk nächstes Addon wieder Crap? Hmm ist doch'n bissl dumm oder?:>
Naja muss Blizzard wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M°ýË (18. Januar 2008)

Finde an der Grafik sollte auch mal was getan werden bzw. mal ein Service angeboten werden für welche mit DirectX10, Blizzard schreibt ja das die Grafik net so gut ist weil auch welche mit schwächeren Pc's WoW spielen können, kenne aber mehrere die es wegen der Grafik nicht spielen =((


----------



## Sp@rtan (18. Januar 2008)

Also meine Meinung zu der sache ist,also gelegenheit-Spieler kamen jetzt auch ohne viel aufwand an top equip ich meine Gladi1 mit top Schmuck und Füßen dazu!

Naja ich würde sagen mit T6 wird man auch noch mit lvl 80 was machen können genau wie mit dem Arena Items,und zum Thema Fairplay also die gelegenheitspieler werden dann eh mit 80 wieder hängen bleiben und dann kommen wieder die Top Raider und Arena Spieler die dann wieder in die besten Inzen gehen und sich das beste Set holen,es ist immer wieder der selbe ablauf!


----------



## sarika (18. Januar 2008)

ich bin ganz froh das man ab level 71 die chace hat bessere items über quests zu bekommen. da ich noch nicht einmal ein jahr lang wow spiele habe ich auch nicht so einen rüstungsstandart wie spieler die schon länger dabei sind. und da ich auch kein hardcore spieler bin, habe ich auch keine chace in eine große raidgilde reinzukommen. ich bin momentan froh das wir mit unserer gilde jetzt za versuchen nachdem kara farmstatus hat, und die 25er kommen vielleicht noch, wenn eventuell mal ein paar neue member gefunden werden.
ich würde mir gerne auch mal die "alten" raids anschauen und auch irgendwan bt, hyal und co aber für mich hat das noch zeit, ich spiel das spiel zum entspannen und den stress des tages abzulegen.
ich denke auch nicht das die t6 sachen gleich mit lev 71 nichts mehr taugen und die t6 träger werden auch einen kleinen vorteil haben zu anfang, denn ihr equipt ist devinitiv besser zum anfangsleveln im vergleich zu t4 trägern. also alle schön flauschig bleiben und sich über die neue storyline und die neuen gebiete freuen, denn das werden alle am anfang neu entdecken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (18. Januar 2008)

Rekapitulieren wir mal, wie es zu Beginn von BC war:

T1 wurde nach wenigen Quests entwertet
T2 reichte da schon länger, aber bei 65 war es auch größtenteils entwertet
T3 reichte bedeutend länger, wer wollte, hat T3 erst in der nächsten Raidinstanz gegen T4 ausgetauscht.

Fazit: Der Itemverfall ist weniger dramatisch, als von euch allen angeprangert. 

T4 wird wohl gleich in die Tonne getreten werden,
T5 hält schon länger
und T6 werden viele erst ab 80 loswerden wollen.

EDIT: Und für mich als eher mittelmäßig equippten Charakter ist das sogar nocht von Vorteil:

1. Freue ich mich über den Sprung, den meine Werte bei den ersten Aufgaben machen
2. Finde ich wieder Anschluss an andere, und wenn ich raiden wollte, käme ich leichter wieder rein.


----------



## Vexoka (18. Januar 2008)

Na sicher werden die epics wieder nutzlos .... Bei TBC doch auch so


----------



## Georg217 (18. Januar 2008)

Kann ich endlich wieder new PvP Spielen. Das s3 set hab ich jetzt schon fast mit meinem Tinks komplett. Wird warscheinlich am Anfang schlimm weil ich wieder schnelleres Mount sockel vzs usw farmen muss aber dann macht das Spiel wieder Spaß. Ich glaube das Levelgefühl wird eifnach zugeil. Twinken ist auch nicht mehr das ware das kenn ich doch schon mit jeder Rasse und Klasse...


----------



## Gildrom (19. Januar 2008)

So war es doch schon bei der ersten Erwiterung, für mich keine Überraschung


----------



## Spageltarzan (19. Januar 2008)

wenn mans so sieht kann man T6 auch jetz schon vergessen wenn 2.4 kommt, auch wenns nicht offiziel T7 ist wird es laut blizzard besser sein, und ich denke mal T6 bzw. dann sonnenwind-sachen werden bis 77 / 78 tragbar sein. hoffe es jedenfalls auch wenn ichs selber (noch) nicht habe


----------



## Salika (19. Januar 2008)

naja.. ich finds net sooo toll, ich mein, man könnte die items wengistens so gestalten das die items für die man lange zeit geraidet hat auch noch etwas länger tragen kann, sodass man dann den anderen spielern nur einen vorsprung darin gegenüber hat, die ersten quests schneller als andere erledigt zu haben, für twinks/neuanfänger/leute die nicht raiden is das natürlich super, aber mir persönlich gefällts nicht sehr, naja, jedenfalls machen die raids größtenteils spaß =)

mfg
Salika


----------



## Vakahma (19. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube es ist das richtige. Man muss neu Einsteiger einfach eine chance geben mitzuhalten und das geht halt nur mit der item entwertung meiner meinung nach. Es ist zwar für diejenigen die t6 haben nicht grad toll aber die ganze Zeit mit dem besten Eq durch die gegend zu laufen finde ich langweilig.


----------



## Clamev (19. Januar 2008)

Sehts einfach mal so ihr kriegt viel bessere neue und over1337 r0x0r epixxe mit Wrath of the Lichking ich fänds sau langweilig im neuen addon immernoch mit den alten Sachen rumzulaufen


----------



## Sionlas (19. Januar 2008)

also es is nich schlecht was blizzard da macht mit chancengleichheit usw.
aber was bringen dann noch die ganzen 70er inzen ? ich find des is einfach mal wieder en neuer ansporn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (19. Januar 2008)

Hab Monate gebraucht um mit meinem Mage ohne raiden und ohne Arena auf den Stand zu kommen den ich jetzt habe(keine Zeit für beides).

Sicherlich nicht Endgame aber für mich endlich mal was solides.

Das alles für die Katz mit einem Update und der ganze scheiß von vorne?

Nein

Sprich: ich BIN der Gelegenheitszocker, in keiner Gilde kein Raid keine Arena
Dennoch leide ich am meisten darunter....
Chancengleichheit ist doch nur dummes gelaber, wo steigen denn meine Chancen wenn ich wieder Monate brauche um auf den Status zu kommen den ein Hardcore Zocker auf 80 nachn paar Wochen (oder sogar schon beim erreichen) hat da er ständig in Instanzen gehen und sofort Raids anfangen wird.

Aber leider kauft den Mist Blizzard jeder ab.


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2008)

Die essentielle Frage ist doch: Hat es Dir Spaß gemacht?

Wenn ja: Dann freu dich dass Du in WOTL nochmal diesen Spaß haben wirst.
Wenn nein: Dann ist deine Zeit bereits jetzt verschwendet, egal was noch kommt.


----------



## Deadlift (19. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die essentielle Frage ist doch: Hat es Dir Spaß gemacht?
> 
> Wenn ja: Dann freu dich dass Du in WOTL nochmal diesen Spaß haben wirst.
> Wenn nein: Dann ist deine Zeit bereits jetzt verschwendet, egal was noch kommt.


Ja (teilweise), aus einem Grund:
Ich wusste bis dato das es den Aufwand Wert ist da ich am oberen Ende angekommen bin.
(Sprich auch mal in harten Zeiten zu farmen obwohl es mich ankäst)

+Hab ich den Magier grad so zu BC auf 60 gehabt und hatte mit dem noch nicht viel erreicht bis dahin.
Mein Krieger jedoch starb mit BC

Genauso wird es jetzt meinem Magier gehen da ich zwar sicherlich Spaß an neuen Encountern haben werde, aber ich dennoch im Hinterkopf hab das ich wieder ne Menge Zeit aufwenden muss um im Vergleich zu andern Spielern konkurrenzfähig zu sein/bleiben.

Die Zeit bin ich aber nicht nochmal bereit aufzuwenden, noch habe ich sie wie ich sie während des Studiums noch hatte.


btT: 
Dabei wäre eine Lösung des Problems so einfach....

einen Upgrade NPC z.B.
Nimm dein T6 Set und bastel nochn Sockel dazu, oder aber erhöht Rüstung um x gibt Werte + x

Somit wären die vorhandenen Items noch ne Weile nutzbar, und man müsste nicht sofort in grünem Crap rumrennen.

Das Bild von Seite 1 find ich btw genial.


----------



## Oxon (20. Januar 2008)

Ich habe in den Scherbenwelt-Raid-Instanzen noch einiges, was ich gebrauchen könnte und darf mich bei weitem nicht in jede Instanz trauen. Schön wäre es, wenn ich trotz des neuen Kontinents mit höherem Lvl doch noch mit meiner Raidgruppe in die "alten Instanzen" gehen kann und da dann nicht nur Crap finde (im Vergleich zu 71+ Items).
Die Leute, die sich mehr als Mühe gegeben haben, um sich auszurüsten sollten auch so noch einen Vorteil davon haben!


----------



## Juskwe (21. Januar 2008)

Also eigentlich war das doch auch schon in BC so... wenn man ma sieht wie schnell man da "krasses" Equip bekommt!

Letztendlich wird auf lvl 80 auch ein full T6-Char fürn müll sein (is ja auch klar, logisch usw.), und die Monatelange Arbeit um zu einem T6-char zu kommen wird zunichte gemacht sein (dafür wird derjenige ja auch schnell wieder T7 haben, davon kann man ausgehen, wirklich gef***ckt sind die boons die sichn T6 bei ebay gekauft haben ^^)... also soll jetzt laut Blizzard und manchen hier die ganze Arbeit des Spielers zunichte gemacht werden und er gar keinen Vorteil haben, damit ein paar Noobs die T6ler auslachen können, weilse mit greenequip besser sind ??

Also ich finde T6 sollte erst durch sagen wir ma 75-76er Instanz-Epixx abgelöst werden (jemandem der T6 hat gönne ich durch den neuen Content easy durchzurushen).
T5 dann dementsprechend so bis 73-74, und t4 sollte 71-72er Instanz-Epixx.
Bei Worlddrops und Questbelohnungen sollte T6 eigentlich bis fast 80 besser sein!!!

Zur "Chancengleichheit", wenn Blizz hier was machen will (oder auch die Spieler) dann wäre es eindeutig härteres durchgreifen, bzw. mehr Engagement beim einschränken der Chinafarmer.
WOW war, ist und bleibt ein Zeitintensives Spiel, bei dem neben dem Skill vorallem aber die investierte Zeit einen von den anderen abhebt.

Ich persönlich (denke ma so werden wohl viele denken) spiele WoW weil ich Spass am Content habe, ich verstehe z.B. nicht warum sich manche T6-Chars kaufen ?, das hat doch keinen nutzen, in WoW ist doch wohl der Weg das Ziel. Das geilste an WoW war für mich eindeutig das erste ma Kara (bin BC-Neueinsteiger, damit war das die erste Raid-instanz) mit der frisch gegründeten RL-Gilde zu clearen und sich dabei gemeinsam über den Erfolg zu freuen.


----------



## Darkchaos (21. Januar 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Genau DAS siehst du falsch. Raiden macht spaß, mir soviel spaß wie nichts anderes in WoW. Die Items die dabei fallen sind nur mittel zum zweck, neue Inhalte zu sehen, mehr sind items nicht.



ich she das genau so  Items komme und gehen  haub sachen ich kann  ihen die  25  ini  und neun spande abenteuer erleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wille allen die rum  heulen  nur mal hir rauf aufmerksam  mache  

http://www.buffed.de/news/3432/wow-chinesi...ochen?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C4%2C6%2C13%2C14%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1191189600&tx_ttnews[pL]=2681999&tx_ttnews[arc]=1

die haben BT und  auch  AUGE  und Schrein   mit  t3   Gemachte


----------



## Gihmp (21. Januar 2008)

Is doch im endeffekt das gleiche wie zu BC. Alle heulen Wochenlang rum und zu release juckts keinen mehr weilse am lvln sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überlegt mal es wäre andersrum... Die T6 Items behalten ihren wert dann gibt es garkeinen ansporn mehr die neuen Inis zu raiden.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

leute mit t6 lvln schneller als welche mit t4

zumindest die ersten 2 -4 lvl ;d

also einen sinn hat es ja ;D und kann sagen ich hatte t6 ect was bei gildensuche was bringt ;D ah der war raiden ah so ;D


----------



## schoeni (21. Januar 2008)

also ich bin grad erst 70 geworden und überleg mir jetzt obs überhaupt noch sinn macht raiden zu gehn oder lieber gleich einen 2. char zu lvln

würd zwar schon gern kara, gruul, etc sehn aber naja mal schaun

zum thema: finds ned unbedingt fair das epics so schnell durch blaues und grünes equip ersetzt werden aber für mich persönlich is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodin (21. Januar 2008)

verfolge diese  diskusionen jetzt schon eine ganze zeit lang- vom prinzip ist das doch vollkommen egal. denn die die seit ewigkeiten auf lvl 70 raiden und farmen werden wahrscheinlich auch wieder in kürzester zeit auf lvl 80 sein und dort dann wieder das gleiche machen- und wieder in den genuss vom besten equip. kommen, wohingegen der "normale" spieler sich wieder langsam hochlvln. wird. dadurch ist dann doch der unterschied wieder gewahrt- und somit hat jeder wieder seinen sinn im spiel gefunden


----------



## Yenwer (21. Januar 2008)

Beim nächsten AddOn, wird es wieder so, und beim Nächsten auch ... was wollt ihr ändern. Dieses Jahr kann, und wird es vllt auch, einige Änderungen auf diesem Spielesektor bringen und ich denke mal nicht, daß Blizz den inovativsten Beitrag dazu haben wird. Leuten eine ständige Wiederholung zu verkaufen und es als Neu zu vermarkten ist das Genialste was geht. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde mit dem AddOn, WoW mal etwas ins Abseits stellen und auf den Rest der Entwicklungen ein Auge haben ....


----------



## Marlix (21. Januar 2008)

Kein Kommentar geht Random dann wisst ihr wo das problem hängt und davon gibts zuviele wird dann noch schlimmer ab WotLK.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gabs mal ein mitschnitt von hunter. Das hat bestimmt jeder schonmal erlebt was ich mein. Ansonsten NO COMMENT


----------



## Marlix (21. Januar 2008)

BT Equip = Grünes Level 71+ zeugs Gleichgut? Glaub ich nicht dran aber auch von den Highlevel inzen das zeug wird genauso wie mit BC bleiben. denk ich mal. 
Is e schon traurig dann wird bestimmt weil viele wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in BC bald nach dem addon auch keine Elite mehr geben.


----------



## Flatty101 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das ein Teil der Evolution des Spieles ist.
Irgendwann wird es doch wirklich langweilig immer mit den gleichen Klamotten rumzulaufen.
Beim letzten mal zu Burning Crusade wurde auch rumgeweint als diese Situation war und jetzt das gleiche wieder in "grün" und beim nächsten Addon nach Wrath of the Lich King wieder das gleiche.

Und man sollte bedenken das es bei Offline RPG´s nicht anders ist auch hier werden oft neue Items mit Patches eingeführt.

Deshalb mein Vote für: Sinnvolles Fairplay: Nordend-Chancengleichheit für alle.

Aber eigentlich fehlt ein Vote wie zum Beispiel das ist die ganz normale Evolution des Spieles. 

Mfg

Flatty101


----------



## Flash Shock (21. Januar 2008)

Da sind wir doch wieder bei der Item-Geilheit angelangt...

Wofür raide ich?
Ich bin nicht geil auf irgendwelche Epix, sondern mir macht das raiden mit den Leuten Spaß, und das entdecken der Bosse etc. ...
Natürlich freut man sich mal über Epix, aber ich raide für den Spaß!
Also: Bleibt fair!
HF cu ;>


----------



## Eroberer_Dânîel (22. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde es Doof den jeder der T6 Trägt hat sehr viel zeit in dieses Set Gesteckt locker 1-2 monate oder länger und nach einem tag auf der lich insel biste wie manche noobs ausgerüsstet ne das ist doch nicht fair kann doch jeder seinen char auf 80 spielen und das war es auch bis zum nächsten addon warten und dann wieder bis wir lvl 5030 haben und man kann es bald vergessen. Blizz könnte mal ein addon ohne lvl machen das mehr an den PVP bereich anliegt den dieser ist voll veraltet. ja das ist meine meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Daniel


----------



## Sequeira (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Dem "echten" Spieler gehts doch weinger um Items, er ist auf den spannenden Content aus.


----------



## Stormscryer (22. Januar 2008)

In full t6 hat man beim leveln schon nen enormen startvorteil. ich habe TBC mit t3 equipten schurken begonnen, und von dem equip hatte ich das meiste erst auf lvl 70 ausgetauscht (abgesehn von ringen, kette und umhang). ALs ich meinen schamanen dann gelevelt habe, hatte das leveln viel mehr spaß gemacht, weil man in der scherbenwelt als quest-belohnung auch fast immer irgendein upgrad bekommen hatte, und man etwas hatte worüber man sich freuen konnte, und nicht "oh toll bringt 3 gold beim npc".

Ich denke mal dass auch bei WotLK das T6 set bis lvl 75 noch etwas besser sein wird als die grünen items, und man raidet ja nicht nur für items sondern auch wegen erfolgserlebnisse wenn ein neuer boss fällt, und ich will für meine 12 euro im monat auch möglichst viel von dem spiel zu sehen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (22. Januar 2008)

jo seh ich genau so wie Stormscryer

und dann spiel ich villt wieder mit meinem 70er weiter mit dem (schurken) hab ich seit lvl 70 wenig spaß (ausser og reinschleichen und auktioniere killn ;PP)


----------



## Schatar (23. Januar 2008)

War doch mit BC auch schon so, also gz zur sinlosen Umfrage.


----------



## Anoth (23. Januar 2008)

wo ist die option: "ENDLICH NEUER CONTENT! ICH BRAUCH BT UND HYJAL NIMMER ABFARMEN"-Option?^^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Januar 2008)

ich finde es schade dass e sso extrem ist. man wird t4/t5 einfac nac den ersten 5 quest wegwerfen können. und das ist schade. dass man im laufe der zeit was besseres findet find ic ja nicht schlecht. aber man kanns übertreiben. außerdem muss man es auch von folgender seite sehen: momentan hat n schurke so ca 30% crit chance. mit dem nächsten addon (da es ja wieder besseres equipp geben wird) werden die schurken dann noch mehr critten (und natürlich mehr a haben) also werden sie dann (schätz ich mal) 38% crit chance haben. was passiert dann mit dem nächsten addon?? (das siche r kommen wird) irgendwann werden wir dann schurken mit 95% crits haben, und def tanks mit 100% avoid. und dann??? wie gehts dann weiter???

es ist alles n bischen übertrieben finde ich. ich habs gesehen mit lvl 60 auf 70. da hat man die unaufhaltbare macht an gehabt, und jetzt ist jede einhändige waffe besser als das...


mfg gabriel


----------



## Ohulor (23. Januar 2008)

Also ich find das halb so wild. 
Mich wundert es nur, dass sich so viele Leute aufregen, dass ihr schönes T6 dann durch grün ersetzt wird. Das müsste man eigentlich schon mit dem Wechsel auf BC gewohnt sein.
Und zudem war es doch wohl klar dass ein neues Addon kommt mit neuem Level Cap. Wer rumheult weil er findet BT raiden wäre dann sinnlos soll es einfach sein lassen. Wenn man halt in BC end-game Content sehen will muss man auch was dafür tun, sprich sich das richtige Equip holen, oder man wartet bis WotLK und geht dann rein.
Wie dem auch sei, das Equip ist halt Mittel zum Zweck um bessere Instanzen betreten zu können. UNd wers drauf hat wird auch bei WotLK kein PRoblem haben sich gute Items zu holen. Freut Euch doch, dass ihr dann was komplett neues sehen könnt mit neuen imba ITems^^.


----------



## Necronos1 (23. Januar 2008)

Also ich finds jetzt nicht schlecht auch anderen Spielern die Chance zu geben neu mitzumischen, nur sollte es nicht ausaten, dass man mit einem grünen Equip mal eben T6 ersetzt. Einziger großer Nachteil, die alten Instanzen werden ja noch einfach, vielleicht bruacht man dann noch ne 5er Gruppe für MC.


----------



## Tolan (23. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man sich überlegen, ob man bis zum Erscheinungstermin,
nicht mehr Raidet sondern nur noch Twinkt um mehr Chars auf 80 zu bekommen .
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Al!v€ (23. Januar 2008)

Subba wieder ein ideenreicher Gedanke von Blizzard um noch mehr Kidies zum spielen zu animieren. Für was bezahlen wir 70ger denn dann im Moment WoW? Ich kanns mir schon richtig vorstellen, ein Questgeber mit "Willkommen in Norderend" "Hallo! Willkommen in Norderend! Lieber dreizehn jähriger Noob hier hast du mal eben T6, 1000 Gold und ein halbes Level. Viel Spass weiterhin, denn jedes Quest gibt 100k EP und damit bist du an einem Tag Level 80, danach kannst du mal eben die neuen Instanzen durch, für die du kein Können, Taktik oder deine Klasse spielen können musst und jeder Boss dropt 10 Epics, damit dein unendlicher Epicdurst gestillt wird." Pff WoW wird immer lächerlicher, nur weil es manche Noobs gibt, die TROTZ langen Spielens nichts gerafft bekommen soll des ganze Spiel gewipt werden? Ich mein ich selber versuch so wenig Zeit wie möglich in dem Spiel zu verbringen, versuche aber wenigstens in dieser Zeit Spass und Erfolg zu haben. Wir gehen zwar noch net die ganzen T6 Raidinstanzen trotzdem is des doch frustrierend. 

Man man man WoW mutiert zum Kidiefreundlichensaftladen...

Lächerlich...


Al!v€


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2008)

ich hab garkein problem damit^^ gibt ja dann wieder neue epix!


----------



## Rawne (23. Januar 2008)

Also eigentlich war das klar weil bei BC kamen auch neue gegenstände die besser waren wie die alten und außerdem wäre es blöd wenn man auf den neuen "kontinent" kommt und dann schon top ausgerüstet ist wo bleibt da dann bitte noch die motivation zu spielen? 
ich hab nichts dagegen das das passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und freue mich drauf wenn es dann endlich mal soweit ist und es raus kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firé_Loki (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol ist das zum kotzen ihr wollt das alle items wertlos sind damit ihr mit den anderen mithalten wollt ist nihilum oder myth oder so irgendwanmal 80 dan gehn die arthas raiden udn ihr steht wieder dumm da ohne T7 T8 T9 also was soll euch das beringen zwischen lvl70-79 könnt ihr mithalten aber mit 80 nicht omfg ich will meien items jedenfalls nicht verlieren habe sie mir erarbeitet habe fats T6 gladi kopf bis ich dan hatte hab ich 6 wochen gebraucht ...-.- blizzard knikt es mit wertlos items ihr werdet mich dan nur enttäuschen ... andere spieler die 1 monat ode rso für ein T6 oder gladiT6 item gebraucht haben werdne bestimmt auch enttäuscht sein  ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es geht das durch WotLK die Items, ja im prinzip besser werden.
Ich raide ja um in der Gruppe zuspielen, und nebenbei gibt es immer wieder
besseres Equip, und mit WotLK wird mein EQ ja automatisch besser.

Ich habe damals mit meinem T1 Schurken nicht gemeckert,
das es schnell neues EQ gab, kam mir ja zugute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (24. Januar 2008)

Al!v€ schrieb:


> Subba wieder ein ideenreicher Gedanke von Blizzard um noch mehr Kidies zum spielen zu animieren. Für was bezahlen wir 70ger denn dann im Moment WoW? Ich kanns mir schon richtig vorstellen, ein Questgeber mit "Willkommen in Norderend" "Hallo! Willkommen in Norderend! Lieber dreizehn jähriger Noob hier hast du mal eben T6, 1000 Gold und ein halbes Level. Viel Spass weiterhin, denn jedes Quest gibt 100k EP und damit bist du an einem Tag Level 80, danach kannst du mal eben die neuen Instanzen durch, für die du kein Können, Taktik oder deine Klasse spielen können musst und jeder Boss dropt 10 Epics, damit dein unendlicher Epicdurst gestillt wird." Pff WoW wird immer lächerlicher, nur weil es manche Noobs gibt, die TROTZ langen Spielens nichts gerafft bekommen soll des ganze Spiel gewipt werden? Ich mein ich selber versuch so wenig Zeit wie möglich in dem Spiel zu verbringen, versuche aber wenigstens in dieser Zeit Spass und Erfolg zu haben. Wir gehen zwar noch net die ganzen T6 Raidinstanzen trotzdem is des doch frustrierend.
> 
> Man man man WoW mutiert zum Kidiefreundlichensaftladen...
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das Gleiche, was mit BC passiert ist. T2/T2,5 war innerhalb ein oder zwei Level für die Füße. T3 ging noch einigermaßen.
PS: wie lange spielst du denn schon? Ich meine, wenn es nicht viel länger als 1-1,5 Jahre ist würde ich fein stille schweigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shokai (25. Januar 2008)

Ich sags mal so, da viele Spieler wohl niemals *duckt sich kurz* T6 anlegen werden ist das mit der Item"entwertung" schon ganz ok, kann man das grünzeug halt ersma verkaufen wenn man denn schon T6 equipt ist. Aber denen den es halt vergönnt ist macht Blizz damit ne echte freude^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (28. Januar 2008)

Ich bin zwar kein Raider, aber eins kann ich jedem sagen:
Hey, Mode ändert sich nun mal!
Das ist sogar im RL so. Würde irgendjemand jetzt noch Felle tragen, wenn man wärmere, leichtere Klamotten tragen kann? Und wer zieht eine Keule einem Gewehr vor, hm?
Die Steinzeit ist vorbei Leutz!^^


----------



## Amaly (29. Januar 2008)

@Wulfos : cooles pic ^^

und ich habe auch das mit der gleichberechtigung genommen, weil man sieht immer noch sehr oft das leute erste jetzt WoW erworben haben und es angefangen haben (ich spiel selbst nicht lange habe zwar schon lvl 70ger noch nicht alles epic und es macht mir trotzdem noch spaß)
und die leute die jetzt schon komplett  T5-T6 haben....haben es sich hart erkämpft und vllt wirds auch ma zeit ma die klamptten zu wechseln

Grüße


----------



## Fejo (29. Januar 2008)

ich finde es ganz toll dass jetzt auch wieder die schwächeren mithalten können natürlich weis ich wie viel zeit die in dass raiden gesteckt haben aber wow wäre nicht wow wenn nichts neues mehr dazukommen würde.


----------



## Abrox (6. Februar 2008)

Sicherlich nicht ganz fair für diejenigen die sich wirklich viel Mühe in BC gegeben haben um einer der besten zu werden. Aber das war ja beim Start von BC ja nicht anders. Naja je nachdem ob zuerst WotLK kommt oder Age of Conan, ich werde wohl doch zum letzteren wechseln. Naja mich als Casual Gamer freut es natürlich das anfangs dann alle gleich gut sind.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. Februar 2008)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück, neues Equip. Ganz klar, muss sein, deswegen bekommt die Chancengleichheit auch meine Stimme. 

Die Raid-Gilden sollten sich auf keinen Fall auf dem in Burning Crusade erhaltenen Ruhm und Equip ausruhen. Warum soll man nicht ein weiteres mal neu würfeln. Die Casuals werden sich über jede neue Questbelohnung freuen und die Gilden bekommen wie gesagt neue Herausforderungen. 

Alles andere wurde bereits gesagt. Viel Spaß also schonmal, wenn es denn dann soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kaeppiman


----------



## Naaruby (8. Februar 2008)

So Haben Alle die gelegenheit die erweiterung aus einen Standpunkt zu sehen. Alle sind wieder gleich gestellt und gelegenheitsspieler werden nicht mehr hinten an stehen.. was haben nun die wenigen Spieler die nicht so oft spielen können von den Hohen Raidinis. Mit den neuen gegenständen können sie dan auch mal ilidan legen und die 25er Raids ansehen


----------



## xian_md (8. Februar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Nein, ich brauche kein Equip mit einem T und einer Nummer! Ich brauche Euip aus einer Instanz, um die nächst schwerere schaffen zu können. Ob da T4, T5 oder T12 dran steht, ist mir völlig egal!



Das sehe ich genauso. Ziel des Spiels ist es doch, Aufgaben (gemeinsam) zu bewältigen. Das macht für mich den Spaß aus. 

Wer bisher erfolgreich war, ruht sich bestimmt nicht auf seinen Lorbeeren aus. Der macht weiter. Also kann das ganze Gejammere ja nur von den Leuten kommen, die mal nen Random-Drop bekommen haben und sich nun ärgern, daß der Kram bald nur noch zum Verkauf beim NPC taugt.
Oder die sich der Illusion hingegeben haben, mit den hart erarbeiteten Items könne man ewig in WoW rumrennen.


----------



## Merlinia (17. Februar 2008)

Oh man das wär ja langweilig, stellt euch ma vor alle wärn dann beim pvp gleich gut, dann geht da ja nix ab... Außerdem wird dann ja ganz vielen spielern langweilig da sie ja nich merh irgendwelche inni gehn um ebn die besten epischen und Legendären items zu bekommen...Also sollte so bleibn wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Søren (17. Februar 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich ich finds gut, weil es gibt doch leute die haben "später" angefangen, zum teil auch nicht die Zeit zu raiden -----> Schlechte Chancen in Wrath of the Lich King, wenn die items nicht entwertet werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mal ganz ehrlich ich kann zur zeit net spieln weil mei schul drunter leidet, -------> kein lvl mehr --------> charakter leidet darunter ---------> schlechtes equip -------------> kein spielspass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es fair, so starten alle auf dem mehr oder weniger gleichen "Level" in die Erweiterung.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. Februar 2008)

naja also ich spiel zwar noch nicht soo ange wow aber habe mittlerweile auch das ein oder andere epic teil ergattert und finde es dann schon etwas schade, aber es ist nr gerecht das alle spieler die "gleichen" chancen haben wobei die mit viel raid erfahrung sicherlich 2-3monate nach erscheinungstermin von WotLk wieder full epic equipet sind. deshalb denke ich das "normale" spieler wieder hinterherhinken werden.

Mfg


----------



## Sin (26. Februar 2008)

Ist doch eigentlich ein absoluter wiederspruch was die meisten hier erzählen. Alle reden von Entwertung, aber es ist doch das selbe als wenn ihr raiden geht. Wenn ihr BT geht um eure T6 marken zu bekommen werden eure t5 items doch auch "entwertet". Ausserdem denke ich, dass derjenige der T6 hat auch auf lvl 80 noch t6 tragen wird und direkt in der nächsten Raidinstanz weiter macht.


----------



## Bl4ckrock (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Find ich gut, das leute die nicht den ganzen tag zokken können dann auch chancen haben mitzuhalten!!!


----------



## Ghostdancer (11. März 2008)

So, ich hab mal für "Sinnvolles Fairplay: Nordend-Chancengleichheit für alle" gestimmt.

Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da mir das ehrlich gesagt absolut egal ist, wenn die Items "entwertet" werden. Ich bin weder Hardcore-Zocker, Dauer-Raider noch Item-Geil. Ich spiel WoW "so nebenbei" just for fun und werde wohl 90% der "High-End-Items" eh nie zu Gesicht bekommen.

Wer das große Heulen kriegt, nur weil seine "hart erarbeiteten Items" auf einmal "nichts" mehr Wert sind sollte mal checken, ob die Stellenwerte von RL und Gaming noch im richtigen Verhältnis zueinander stehen.

Außerdem wird ja niemand daran gehindert, sich durch den neuen Content zu raiden um dann wieder mit den Items "on top" zu sein.


----------



## Jockurt (11. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach, ist das vollkommen logisch, dass die alten Items entwertet werden.
Mit Level 60 ist ein Level 50 Epic halt auch nicht so viel Wert/so gut wie eins auf eurem Level.
Das ist dann beim Sprung von Level 70 auf 80 das gleiche.
Und ich finde die Entwertung gut, da ich dann mit meinen Char frisch auf Level 70 bin.


----------



## PickelBee (13. März 2008)

Das die Items entwertet werden ist schon fies, aber wars nicht eigentlich schon mit TBC das gleiche? Die ersten Questitems waren im Vergleich zu den 60-Epics ebenbürtig.
Die 80ger Epics werden dann meiner Meinung nach nochmal krasser als jedes Item zuvor....+2,5k SpellDmg ich komme!!!^^


----------



## Vermithrax (17. März 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> ...Legendary Items SIND Legendary. Man erinnere sich an Thunderfury, immernoch das beste Schwert zum Tanken vieler Mobs, Ideal for große Gruppen, es ist immernoch Legändär...
> 
> ..."Meine items aus meinen Imbaraids werden schelchter!!!11" Wenn ihr nicht erst seit einem Jahr wow spielen würdet, wüsstet ihr dass das gang und gebe ist. ...
> Genau DAS siehst du falsch. Raiden macht spaß, mir soviel spaß wie nichts anderes in WoW. Die Items die dabei fallen sind nur mittel zum zweck, neue Inhalte zu sehen, mehr sind items nicht.



Guter Beitrag, so seh ich das auch, Raiden sollte nicht, so wie es leider mittlerweile zu 60% in WoW gang und Gebe ist, gezieltes "Abstauben" von Epischen Gegenständen sein sondern eher ein "Miteinander-Erreichen" wo hauptsächlich Teamgeist und Spielspaß im vordergrund stehen sollten.

Ich denke die Wenigsten (10% oder weniger) der Leute die damals mit ihrer Stammgilde Molten Core gegangen sind und die Augen aufgerissen haben als sie das erste mal die großen Riesen gesehen haben, werden heute rumwhinen weil ihnen die paar geilen Items die sie mit ihrem Raid geholt haben genommen werden.
Sehts mal von der seite: Auch wenn die Items ersetzt werden, das richtige Spielergebnis kommt nicht von den Items oder der Klasse, es kommt vom *Skill*! 
Und der bleibt nach wie vor vorhanden, wenn auch die items flöten gehen, allerdings warten dafür jede Menge neuer quests und Skills auf euch, jede Menge neuer instanzen die ihr unter anderem auch mit eurem Raid leerwipen könnt!
Versteh echt nich was dieses Gewhine soll von wegen "will epics behalten*schnief*", wenn ihr schon so geil seit euch zu beweisen, dann solltet ihr das als ansporn sehen zu den besten zu zählen die die neue Welt erschaffen wird.

ich hoffe echt dass wow nicht überbevölkert wird von halbstarken epic-freaks die sich cool fühlen weil sie "komplett lila" sind. 
naja, gruß vermi


----------



## Nurno (19. März 2008)

Wenn es wenige durch viel Anstrengung zu aussergewöhnlichem Equipment geschafft haben, darf man die neidische Menge nicht draussen stehen lassen...

Lasst doch den T6 Leuten ihr T6.... haben hart dafür gearbeitet. Den Gelegenheitszocker störts eh nicht. 

Was ich mich frage, ist vielmehr, wie ein echter WoW Neueinsteiger (Horde) von Silbermond bis zum Sunwell kommen will, am Anfang ist alles grün und am Ende wieder grün ?? Das klingt doch total bescheuert...

Klingt nicht durchdacht von Blizz und legt die Schwächen des Systems offen.


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

jo ganz klar gute sache... das war eigentlich auch der grund warum ich erst gar nich mit WoW abfangen wollte... naja bin mal gespann  muss bis dahin noch 2 auf 70 hochspielen erstma ^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

ich find es gut dass zu wotlk nochmal ne art reset bei den items stattfindet
weil dann nochmal alle von 0 anfangen und man mit schlechterem equip auch mal die chance hat irgendwie was zu reißen sei es im pvp oder pve.




ego1899 schrieb:


> jo ganz klar gute sache... das war eigentlich auch der grund warum ich erst gar nich mit WoW abfangen wollte... naja bin mal gespann  muss bis dahin noch 2 auf 70 hochspielen erstma ^^


warum das denn?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (16. April 2008)

Immer wieder das Gleich das Neue EPISCH = GRÜn jepppi das is blöd.;

Tipp alle Sachen die nicht für 80 sind sind schlechter als T6 Niveo


----------



## Bergerdos (17. April 2008)

Das ist doch genau wie im RL, Du kaufst dir nach langem sparen einen neuen Super Luxus Mega Geilen Rechner für 4000 Euro und nach 2 Monaten steht im Laden ein Teil mit der doppelten Leistung zum halben Preis. Heult ihr dann auch rum daß die Computerindustrie Euch nur abzocken will und ihr mit Erscheinen der neuen Prozessorgeneration aufhört den Computer zu nutzen ?

Es stimmt ja nicht mit der Chancengleichheit, die Leute die jetzt gerade Kara-Equipt sind (wie ich) haben keine eingespielte Raidgilde und investieren auch normalerweise nicht so viel Zeit in das Spiel wie T6-Träger. Mit WotLK verbringen die Leute auch nicht mehr Zeit mit dem Leveln und brauchen 2 Monate bis Lvl 80, die T6-Träger haben schon ein besseres Startequip und zocken sich in 1-2 Wochen auf 80 und fangen sofort an die Raids durchzuarbeiten weil sie ja eine eingespielte Gruppe im Rücken haben.

Ach ja, und Leute die sich auf ihren einmal erarbeiteten Erfolgen ausruhen wollen und keine neuen Herausforderungen suchen tun mir einfach nur Leid.


----------



## Inade (17. April 2008)

ich bin der meinung das t6 schon bis lvl 78 oder so halten sollte bzw. bis t7. chancengleichheit für alle oO aha ich dachte es ist eine erweiterung und kein neustart. irgendwie verwechseln die leute das.

mfg.


----------



## Aronja (21. April 2008)

galaxywarrior schrieb:


> Ich selbst finde nicht das es die beste Lösung ist. Monate lang raiden um endlich an T6 zu kommen und dann erfahrt man von Blizzard das die epischen Level70 Items durch die kommende Erweiterung WotLK mit grünem Level71+ Items gleich zu setzen ist.
> Die meisten werden sich ziemlich niedergeschlagen fühlen wie ich mir denken kann.
> Eine bessere Lösung meiner Meinung nach wäre das T5, T6, Arena Saison2 & 3 bis Level 73 oder 74 noch gut mithalten könnten damit nicht die ganze Zeit welche man zum Raiden aufbrachte um sonnst war!
> Freue mich auf Argumente zu meinem Beitrag und wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend.


 

diese aussage ist schlichtweg falsch.

Wenn es sich so wie mit der einführung von BC verhält dann wird ein Level 70 t6 spieler erst mit level 80 auf epische items umsteigen müssen. Ein Einfaches Beispiel.

Hatte ein Spieler den Verdorbenen Aschebringer aus Naxxramas mit 90+- DPS (2h waffe) dann musste er erst mit level 70 auf eine Epische waffe Wechseln weil Blaue level 70 waffen vergleichbaren dps haben und ein tausch da nicht gelohnt hätte.

Sprich level 70 t6 (BT/MH/Sunnwell) -> level 80 ohne item sorge lvln und dann durch epische items austauschen. Das gleiche galt übrigens für T3 hattest du komplett t3 brauchtest du zu 90% keine anderen sachen zum leveln bis 70.


----------



## Aronja (21. April 2008)

Doppel Post....


----------

